# [SOLVED] STOP 0xFE: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER



## slayerdork (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello:

I am getting random BSOD on my machine:

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 45nm
Motherboard: EVGA e-7150/630i GPU Motherboard
Motherboard Specs: http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/112-CK-NF77-A1.pdf
Motherboard BIOS is the latest version 1.6.
RAM: Corsair Memory Twin 2X 4GB PC-6400 DDR2 CL4 T4096-6400C4DHX Timings 4-4-4-12
Graphics Card: EVGA e-GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB
Graphics Card Specs: http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/512-P3-N802-AR.pdf
Graphics card BIOS is the latest version 62.92.24.00.02.

USB Devices:

Belkin Flip USB/Audio KVM
Maxtor 200GB External Hard Drive
Seagate 320GB External Hard Drive
Many USB Flash Drives, although BSOD occurs without any USB Flash Drives.

Latest BSOD:

Information	12/5/2008 12:40:16 AM	Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting	1001	None	The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa80059c21a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa8003b95ac8). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP.

From what I have read this is a bad motherboard, but I am not sure.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: STOP 0xFE: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER*

Hi. . .

Your attachment clearly shows the 0xfe bugcheck:

```
10/14/2008 8:20:25 PM	 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa8005a0b1a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa8006e978b8).
10/21/2008 10:05:28 AM	 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa80070de1a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa8007571848).
10/27/2008 11:27:46 PM	 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa80056011a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa8002d53ee8).
10/29/2008 7:13:29 PM	 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa80042921a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa8003f22d58).
11/4/2008 3:55:35 PM	 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa80056241a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa800623bf68).
11/5/2008 3:01:13 PM	 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa80053bb1a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa800587b258).
11/8/2008 11:39:49 PM	 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa80055bb1a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa800613da58).
11/11/2008 10:32:33 PM	 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa80050351a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa8004665e48).
12/3/2008 1:22:41 AM	 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa80056d51a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa80062b5968).
12/5/2008 12:40:16 AM	 0x000000fe (0x0000000000000005, 0xfffffa80059c21a0, 0x0000000010de07fe, 0xfffffa8003b95ac8).
```
*0xfe* = BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER = an error has occurred in a Universal Serial Bus (USB) driver. However, the 1st parm *0x5* tells us that a hardware failure has occurred due to a bad physical address found in a hardware data structure. This is not due to a driver bug.

So it does appear to be hardware related and not caused by a driver. Whether mobo or not, I cannot say. The dates are interesting - rather spread out. Is there a specific USB device or USB port that you have any problems with? Have you checked the Device Manager? WERCON (wercon.exe)?

Where/how did you get the information in your attachment, please? It appears to me to be filtered Event Viewer. Just curious. Thanks.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## slayerdork (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: STOP 0xFE: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER*

Going to replace motherboard and clean install the os, then stress the usb controller and see if that solves it.

Haven't had any problems with any usb devices...


----------



## slayerdork (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: STOP 0xFE: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER*

Replaced motherboard and clean installed os, so far so good. If it crashes again I will post errors here again...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK - thank you for posting back and letting me know the outcome. Appreciated.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

